# xmas markets



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

does any one arrange xmas market trips on here to germany etc


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Why do you need someone to organiose your trip.
I may be a bit thick but all the information you need is just at your fingertips.

Dave p


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

I do not organize trips but have been visiting Germany for the Xmas Markets for over 35 years now with and without caravan. If there is anything I can help you with please message me. We always go to the Mosel area which has an abundance of lovely traditional markets.


----------

